# best fish store in Minnesota



## ggburke (Mar 10, 2009)

What is the best fish retailer in Minnesota


----------



## Markolodeon (Nov 4, 2007)

It depends what you are looking for. You can't beat Forest Lake Pets - they are a bit of a drive north of the Twin Cities but the selection is amazing. And they have the best deals on tanks/stands and equipment in town. The owner is often in the store and is one of the nicest fish-guys I've met.

Then I really don't have a second favorite. All except Forest Lake now see their core business as novice/beginners so I just tend to go to browse, maybe occassionally buy something. But for the most part it seems anyone who runs a tropical pet store has a serious dislike of people. They are not a friendly lot by any stretch. There are a couple of stores I just won't walk into because of the attitude of the owners.

In the old days you used to leave your lfs wanting to come back, like they really valued your business. Now you're lucky to find someone to help you and most of the time I know more than the sales staff.

So that's where the internet steps in. I get better service, pay one-third the cost on average, and don't have to deal with crabby fish people.


----------



## ggburke (Mar 10, 2009)

I am looking for plants. To order online you have to order a large quantity to off set the box fee.


----------



## SupeDM (Jan 26, 2009)

There are only two that really come to mind. World of Fish in Richfield and Forest Lake Pet. Of the two forest lake is usually better, has more plants ,all the way in the back. World of fish is closer to me but dont go there if you are in a hurry. It usually takes me quite a while to get service there and it is quite crowded. In my opinion Forest lake is the best near the metro for now. There is also A wet pet in Apple Valley but I am into africans and they do not have alot.
Please excuse my spelling


----------



## SupeDM (Jan 26, 2009)

Also do not buy the ones in the tubes at petsmart. I made that mistake already. They are grown out of water and all died within a week. If you could wait a while minnesota has a great selection in the lakes in the spring. My first planted tank was entirely plants taken from lake minnetonka shorelines.


----------

